# Durban Sands "Blacklist"



## tome64 (Jul 19, 2007)

I have been trying to reach Durban Sands to prepay my 2008 levy and have been having the EMails returned as undeliverable because my address is "listed on CLG's 550 blacklist".  I'm not sure what this means.

I tried a different address that I never used with them before and that EMail also was returned for the same reason.  They were both yahoo addresses.
I'm not aware of any problems that I might be having with Durban so am at a loss to explain what is going on.

Is anyone else having trouble contacting Durban?  Anyone have info about this blacklist?  Have been using verinial@firstresorts.co.za and also the clubleisure.co.za addresses with the same result.


----------



## susan1738 (Jul 19, 2007)

*I had the same occur with Seapointer*

I had this same kind of thing happen to me when I was using a "direcway" address and I was trying to pay my Seapointer M/F.  What I did was use a different email address.  I started sending my correspondence to them while at work . . . the work email address was accepted and went through fine.


----------



## catwgirl (Jul 19, 2007)

I have not been able to reach Duran Sands either.  I am not aware of a blacklist problem, just that I get no response to my request to pay MFs.


----------



## JimJ (Jul 19, 2007)

I used the address traceym@firstresorts.co.za several months ago and had no problems.


----------



## tome64 (Jul 19, 2007)

Another post on this site said that Tracy no longer worker there.  My first attempt was to Tracy which was "blacklisted", then I tried Verinia and got the same results.
Also tried using a different provider, MSN instead of yahoo, but no luck there either.  I will try sending another EMail from another computer to see if that works.  IF not, I don't know how they couold be blocking EMails.
Don't they want to collect levies? (Or is there some sinister plot behind this!!!)


----------



## beachbarbie (Jul 19, 2007)

*re: Me too*

I have also been blacklisted.  Along with that I got a registered letter at the door today saying that I had 21 days to pay my levys or I would  be foreclosed.  I have tried repeatedly with the emails at different addresses.  I guess that I have to make the call.  How do you call Africa anyways??? and  at what time?


Thanks...Barb


----------



## LisaH (Jul 19, 2007)

Try Alta Kruger altak@firstresorts.co.za
This is the only person from whom I receive prompt email replies when I was an owner at DS. He/she was there as of March, 2006.
Can't tell you how glad I was to get rid of this timeshare...


----------



## beachbarbie (Jul 20, 2007)

*re: No Luck*

I just tried AltaK and was blacklisted from this one also....

Barb


----------



## joycapecod (Jul 20, 2007)

after reading this thread I tried to email Durban Sands using this email address: altak@firstresorts.co.za. that was around 7 AM this morning and thus far it has not come back. I use Verizon broadband with AOL address.

I'm wondering what's up with all the problems you are having???


----------



## JimJ (Jul 20, 2007)

The RCI on-line directory shows dbnsands@global.co.za as a contact address.

There is also a link to First Resorts on the Durban Sands page .  Going there shows  info@firstresorts.co.za as a contact address.


----------



## beachbarbie (Jul 20, 2007)

Jim,
   I tried the two you suggested and was blacklisted from these also.  Is there someone who could try for me that can get through???   Thanks...Barb


----------



## JimJ (Jul 20, 2007)

Try contacting thespecialists@rci.co.za and see if they can provide any guidance.


----------



## Dori (Jul 20, 2007)

I've had this problem in the past, in attempting to pay my MF's at Lowveld Lodge.  Sometimes I get through and sometimes I don't.  It makes no sense at all.  I just paid my 2009 fees, with no trouble, but when I tried to contact them, as RCI said I must, in order to deposit this week, now I cannot get through.  Last year, same thing.  I contacted Marli Dorfling at RCI ( mdorfling@rci.co.za), but no luck so far.  Very frustrating!

  Good luck!

Dori


----------



## LisaH (Jul 21, 2007)

I emailed Marli Dorfling (mdorfling@rci.co.za) as recent as July 3rd this month and got responses immediately. I was using my yahoo account. It is strange that some of us had no problem at all but others do...


----------



## beachbarbie (Jul 21, 2007)

I just tried calling the resort this morning EARLY with the help from the Tuggers....How do you call SA thread....and getting a phone card from the suggested list worked.  I was able to get through  to the resort...no problem...EXCEPT....that they don't answer their phone on weekends...lol  I just got a voicemail message with the hours between Monday and Friday.  So I will call again EARLY Monday morning  and pay my fees and also let them know about the problem that they have and try and find out an email address that will work for us  "blacklisters".  I will let you know what comes of it...Barb


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh, the pleasures of dealing with the Bullfrog and his Club Leisure Group (CLG)!


----------



## Dori (Jul 24, 2007)

I was "blacklisted" from First Resorts as well.  The funny thing is that I was able to send a few messages to simones@firstresorts.co.za, to pay my 2009 MF's, and then suddenly, wham! can't get a message to her.

I contacted mdorfling@rci.co.za, and she is looking after depositing my week.  

I explained to her the problems we are encountering, and perhaps she will check into it for us.

Dori


----------



## Twhelan2000 (Jul 24, 2007)

I had same problem -try a different email addresss


----------



## tome64 (Jul 28, 2007)

I finally got thru to DS by using a different computer.  Switching Email accounts did not work.  I had no issues with DS, was all paid up and was merely asking for an estimate on 2008 levy fees.
The response came from Ina Taljaard, inat@firstresorts.co.za, but she didn't
mention anything about the blacklist problem.
BTW, if your interested, the 2008 levy is 1545R (white) and 1812 R (Red).


----------

